# there is nothing to be found in a picture



## Encolpius

Helló, egy brit magazint olvasgattam, melyben a tanulási módszerekről írnak, így hangzik a szöveg: "However, according to Dunlosky, firstly it is a lot of work, and secondly there is nothing to be found in a picture." Nem értem a címben is megadott mondatot...  "semmi sem található egy képben"  vagy valami állandósult szókapcsolat lesz??? Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Encolpius!

Így tényleg nem mond semmit, szóval valami előző dologra utalhatott vissza. A "picture"-rel lesz kapcsolatban valószínűleg. (Persze nem föltétlen tényleges kép lehet csak ez, de a határozatlan névelő miatt nem az átvitt értelmű "picture"-ről lehet szó szerintem.)


----------



## Encolpius

nem fogom az egész bekezdést idemásolni, de inkább lefényképzetem
esetleg így megérted


----------



## Zsanna

Az egész bekezdést nem is kellett volna, csak azt, ami a képre utal.
Idézem, mert a linked nem jó ide: _And then there is 'concept mapping': trying to capture your material in little text balloons with lines and other schematic drawings._ (Azaz hogy a megtanulandó szöveget ábraszerűen jegyezzük le, olyan kis vonallal körbekerítve, mint amilyen a képregények szövegeit keríti körbe... stb.)
Tehát az már megvan, hogy mire akart utalni, de az értelme így sem jön ki számomra, ha csak nem annyi, hogy ez a metódus sem jó Dunlosky szerint.

Ez off, de nekem pl. bevált, szóval én meg D.-val nem értek egyet. (És különben is, mindenki tanuljon úgy, ahogy magának a legjobb - hiszen a tanulás lényege épp ez: megtanulni, hogy tudunk tanulni legeredményesebben! Ez pedig nagyon szubjektív dolog.)


----------



## Encolpius

Köszönöm.
Néha az is jó segítség itt, ha mások sem értik, megnyugtat, hogy a hiba talán nem bennem van...


----------

